Ask HN: Suggestions on good resources to get started with 'OM.Next' - tacticiankerala
======
tacticiankerala
\- Intro by David Nolen:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByNs9TG30E8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByNs9TG30E8)

\- Github docs: [https://github.com/omcljs/om/wiki/Quick-
Start-%28om.next%29](https://github.com/omcljs/om/wiki/Quick-
Start-%28om.next%29)

